# أفضل نموذج أسرى ... بقلمى



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2011)

*أفضل نموذج أسرى ... بقلمى


فى كثير من البيوت يكون هناك نديه بين الزوجين

كل منهما يريد أن يثبت للآخر أنه المتسلط والأقوى







وكثيرا ما يحدث الشجار
 ويتدخل الأهل وتتفاقم المشاكل








فيؤثر ذلك سلبيا على الأطفال
ويؤدى لعنفهم وشجارهم مع أقرانهم







**ونجد   أنه من أسباب توجه الطفل إلى العنف في  سلوكه، وجود أب عنيف أو أم عنيفة   فإذا ما أظهر أحد الوالدين سلوكيات عنيفة  عند الغضب، سيعتقد الطفل أن هذه   هي الوسيلة الصحيحة للرد على آي موقف مثير  للغضب.
**
كما  إن عدم الأمان وافتقاد الحب  وعدم استقرار الجو  الأسرى وما قد يصاحب ذلك  من شجار وصراخ يحزن الأطفال  ويجعلهم عصبيين، ما  يؤدى إلى عنف الطفل  وعدوانيته تجاه الأطفال الآخرين.
**
  وإذاما  منع الطفل من التعبير عن غضبه،فأن ذلك  يشعره بالإحباط فيلجأ إلى  العنف.  ولهذا يجب توجيه الطفل للطرق المقبولة  للتعبير عن المشاعر السلبية  وليس  كبتها فالطفل المحبط والذي لم يتم إشباع  احتياجاته من الحب والرعاية   والفهم، سيؤدى به ذلك إلى سلوكات تتسم  بالعنف.
**
وقد  يظنان أنهما بهذه الطريقة  يربيان طفلاً صلباً  يستطيع التعامل مع جميع  المواقف، فقد أثبتت الدراسات أن  العنف الموجود  ببرامج التليفزيون يؤدى إلى  عنف الأطفال عن طريق الملاحظة  فيقوم الطفل  بتقليد ما يشاهده في  التليفزيون، فضلاً عن ضعف الحساسية تجاه  العنف .
**
وتلعب  الغيرة بين الإخوة دوراً هام  في تطور سلوك  العنف عند الطفل و يجب أن يحرص  الآباء على عدم تحفيز مشاعر  الغيرة بين  أطفالهم . ولهذا يجب الحرص على  المساواة في المعاملة وتوزيع  الاهتمام  والحب بينهم ما يقلل من شعور الغيرة  عندهم .
**
كما   يجب استخدم الحكمة والمنطق عند  شرح الأشياء لأطفالهم فعلى سبيل المثال،   بدلاً من الصراخ بصوت مرتفع ومفاجئ  لا تضرب فلان! ،يمكن القول : الضرب   يؤذى الآخرين. ويجب تجنب استخدم العقاب  البدني ،فهو يعطى للطفل انطباعاً   بأن استخدام العنف أمر مقبول عند  الغضب.والحرص على الثبات في تصرفاتنا مع   أطفالنا وذلك لأن الثبات يجعل  الطفل يعرف ما هو المتوقع منه في جميع   الأوقات.
**





كثيرا ما يحدث هذا فى بعض الأسر
بل فى معظمها

 +والآن +

لماذا لم تفكر الأسره 
فى رحله لعائله المقدسه







العذراء الأم

يوسف النجار خادم وأمين الرحله

يسوع الطفل

خرجت    معه السيدة العذراء القديسة مريم راكبة على حماراً وتحمل على ذراعيها   الرب  يسوع   وسار يوسف جانب الحمار   ليست رحلة العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض   مصر
وليست الرحله  بالأمر الهين

      برية قاسية عابرة الصحاري والهضاب والوديان متنقلة من مكان إلى مكان ،    وكانت هناك مخاطر كثيرة تجابهها فهناك الوحوش الضارية التي كانت تهدد    حياتهم في البراري وفي الرحيل عبر الصحراء  ولكن كانت رحله ( الأسره ) العائله المقدسه
منظمه
هدفها هو الهروب من هيرودس وحمايه الطفل ليسوع

فلماذا لا نتخذ هذه ( الأسره ) العائله المقدسه
ميثالا نحتذى به
لقدعبروا ( المشاكل )  الصحاري والهضاب والوديان 
والمخاطر بتدقيق 
لننظر الى السيده العذراء







وكيف تحملت كأمرأه تلك الرحله الشاقه

بل وأنظروا الى القديس يوسف النجار

**





كيف كان يسير كليوات الأمتار على قدميه
ليكون حارسا آمينا للرحله

منتهى المحبه والتفاهم

لذا نجحت الرحله

وبارك الرب مصر وشعبها


والأعجب تدخل الكثيرون فى مستقبل أبنائهم






تكون هوايه الأبن دخول مثلا كليه الهندسه
فيرغموه على صيدله ليمسك صيدليه الوالد
أو طب ليمسك عياده والده
وبالتالى يكون هذا ضد رغباته
فيفشل . ونشكوا من رسوبه ونعايره فيما بعد

ونجد السيده العذراء







كيف كانت مشاعرها عندما رأت يسوع يتألم من ثقب يديه بمسامير    

كيف كانت عواطفها عندما رأت يسوع الملك يتألم من إكليل الشوك بدلاً من تاج  الذهب .

كيف كانت مشاعرها عندما رأت يسوع متألماً و يستهزئون به قائلين أنزل عن  الصليب.

كيف كانت تتألم في أعماقها عندما رأت يسوع يتألم من الجنود الذين سخروا به  واقترعوا على ثيابه .

كيف كانت مشاعرها وهي تنظر القدوس يسوع يتألم من لصين مصلوبين معه يعيرانه .

كيف كانت مشاعرها وهي تنظر يسوع يتألم وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل  آثامنا .

كيف كانت مشاعرها عندما رأت يسوع يتألم ويصرخ إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني .​

لم تقل ألا كلمه واحده

**العالم يفرح لقبوله الخلاص وأما أحشائى فتلتهب عندما أنظر إلى صلبوتك، الذى أنت صابر عليه من أجل الكل يا ابنى وإلهى

تلك هى ... العذراء الأم  
الصبوره المحتمله المؤمنه
وذلك هو يوسف النجار .ز الحارس الأمين للأسره

وماذا عن رب المجد

عند الصليب عندما أعطى يسوع أمه الى يوحنا قال"هذه هى أمك" وقال لأمه "يا مرأة هوذا هو ابنك"(يوحنا36:19)  

أنه لنموذج رائع يجب أن نقتدى به فى حياتنا الأسريه



أرجوا من الرب يسوع
التوفيق والبركه لجميعكم

أخوكم النهيســى
*​*
*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للموضوع ...
الرب يبارك جميع الأسر و العائلات ..


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> شكرا للموضوع ...
> الرب يبارك جميع الأسر و العائلات ..


 
شكراا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## sosofofo (13 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا
وتأمل جميل في رحلة العائلة المقدسة الي مصر بهذه الطريقة الرائعة
يارب كل بيوتنا تكون بيوت بركة وتتمثل كتير من صفات الست العئراء مريم
شكرا للموضوع الجميل​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2011)

sosofofo قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا جدا
> وتأمل جميل في رحلة العائلة المقدسة الي مصر بهذه الطريقة الرائعة
> يارب كل بيوتنا تكون بيوت بركة وتتمثل كتير من صفات الست العئراء مريم
> شكرا للموضوع الجميل​


آمين
شكرا جدا
العدرا تباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2011)

راااااااااااااااااااااااائع كالعاده يا نهيسى 

شكرااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الراااااائعه
​


----------

